# Really strange behavior in my clown.



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

My husband was watching our tank last night and he saw the larger of the clowns go up and bite the tip of lionfish's barbs. It wasn't bitten off, but it is hanging there now. The clown fish is fine. Just out of no-where, the clown just swam up and bit him. Is there something wrong? Should I be worried?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

hmmm..i have never heard of this before. usually fish tend to steer clear.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe he is protecting what his. My bigger clown will swim up and bit me when I stick my hand in the tank.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Clown fish are just large damsels that people like the looks of. They are actually mean little creatures despite what you saw in that movie. They will absolutely attack any fish that is considered a threat or to close to their territory. Size is of no importance to them. Think of them like Japanese Kamakazi fighters.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> Clown fish are just large damsels that people like the looks of. They are actually mean little creatures despite what you saw in that movie. They will absolutely attack any fish that is considered a threat or to close to their territory. Size is of no importance to them. Think of them like Japanese Kamakazi fighters.


except the good thing about them is that they arent always suicidal like the kamikazees


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know about that. I think I just read it attacked a lion fish. Sounds kinda suicidal to me.


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Suicidal*

I definitly think that move was suicidal. The lionfish is practically a baby, but the size defference is enormous. The little one (clown) is usually the brave one. The lionfish just kind of looked at him like, "What the f @&%?" Thanks you guys! I was kind of worried. Not sure why, but I was. :yourock:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i said they arent ALWAYS suicidal, which means that sometimes they can be, must be the peer pressure and drugs, what are our fishes getting to in a our tanks....


----------



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Suicidal clown*

I can just see it, the little guy, "Big C" daring the big one, "Tiny" to go beat up the big guy. IT WAS A HIT AND RUN!!! Go back into the castle and hide, "That was awesome man!." "Did you see me? I beat the $%@* out of him! He ain't got nuttin on me!" Bunch of big shots! :sarcastic:


----------

